# Height Restrictions?



## Serenity (3 Feb 2004)

I‘m interested in joining the army this summer and am curious if there is any height restrictions.  If not, what are the chances of passing basic training if I am only 4‘11?


----------



## mattoigta (3 Feb 2004)

Join the Gurkhas


----------



## Serenity (3 Feb 2004)

I‘m sorry I‘m not familiar with the Gurkhas...why the Gurkhas?


----------



## JasonH (3 Feb 2004)

Try being 6‘3.  I tried sitten in a Lavlll once to see how it was and my knee‘s were stuck neck to the steering wheel and hull      **** what a tight fit.  There‘s a pic of me in it somewhere with a side and in-chair pic‘s    

So much for my chances at being a driver.


----------



## D-n-A (3 Feb 2004)

The Ghurkas are a unit within the British Army, I believe its made up of Soldiers from Nepal?
A search on google or whatever will get you all the info you want on them.

Anyways, on my basic, we had a few short people, the thing thay had the most difficulty with was the ruckmarches.

Being short shouldent have any major disadvantages that would prevent you from passing BMQ.


----------



## Serenity (3 Feb 2004)

Thanks for all your insight.  I may be tiny but I am tuff. I‘m really looking forward to the challenges that lie ahead, despite my size.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 Feb 2004)

Good luck and go for it!

Ah yes the ruck marches. A ‘march‘ only for the tall. The rest of us became very familiarized with the so-called ‘airborne shuffle‘


----------



## nbk (3 Feb 2004)

Haha I‘m 6‘4...thats why I didn‘t want to be in Armoured...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Feb 2004)

whats the ideal size for armoured? I‘m 5‘9


----------



## Foxhound (3 Feb 2004)

Don‘t know about height restrictions, we had some pretty short fellas in the bn.  Now width restrictions though, SHOULD be put into place.


----------



## mcshen (3 Feb 2004)

**** height!! it‘s the size of ur heart that matters.. i am 5‘5 and I KNOW I am finish BMQ/SQ.


----------



## mcshen (3 Feb 2004)

join  25service. u can be a cook/tech supply/whatever.. if u more detail, contact

Master Corporal Pilon for more detail... 

25 SVC BN Recruiting NCO
(W)416 633 6200 Ext 2999
(C) 647 294 7305


----------



## Enzo (4 Feb 2004)

Serenity, easier to camo yourself. Us big guys have a helluva time hiding behind a bush. As with all things, technique, experience and grit count for much.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (4 Feb 2004)

You‘ll have a better chance of avoiding Honour/Quarter guards as they like mostly average to tall guys for uniformity.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (4 Feb 2004)

Digging a trench to chest depth will be much easier.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (5 Feb 2004)

I wish I was around 5‘ 8 or 5‘7 not 6‘.


----------



## slans (5 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Serenity:
> [qb] Thanks for all your insight.  I may be tiny but I am tuff. I‘m really looking forward to the challenges that lie ahead, despite my size. [/qb]


Good for you! If i recal back in Sq I had a GIrl about your size. She got Esprit de Corp. And finished in top 5. 

All I can say make sure your in shape and never give up. Cause your gonna love those little rucksack Runs.


----------

